# 2014 Poalris Ranger Crew - Outfitted at Big Country Outdoors



## boatlift

Big Country Outdoors has put together the ultimate hunting buggy, the 2014 Drone Buggy. This unit comes with the DJI Phantom Vision 2 Helicopter Drone along with a roof mounted TV screen so that you can monitor the flight & see exactly what the drone is seeing. Curious to know if there are animals around the bend or off in the brush watching you, then launch the drone! Want to know if ducks are on the pond(s), launch the drone from a distance & fly over at a safe altitude! Not only that, this unit comes with even more unique features like heated front seats, bucket rear seats w/ a center console, pop up roof deer stand, Wet Sounds Stereo Equipment along with the Big Country Outdoors Blaster! Below are further details on the unit but you might want to swing by Big Country Outdoors & see this incredible machine for yourself, there's nothing like it!

_*EXTERIOR FEATURES:*_

2014 POLARIS RANGER 900 CREW (3.1 HOURS â€" 7 MILES)

EPS POWER STEERING

3M MATTE GREEN VINYL WRAP WITH CARBON FIBER ACCENTS AND BADGING

MSA M-20 14â€ ALUMINUM RIMS

HIGH LIFTER 28â€X12â€ RADIAL OUTLAW TIRES

HIGH LIFTER 4â€ LIFT

TOUGH COUNTRY FRONT BUMPER W/ RECEIVER

3500# SYNTHETIC CABLE WINCH W/ STAINLESS STEEL SHACKLES

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM ROLL BAR BASKET W/ DRINK HOLDERS

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM ROOF W/ RAILING AND SUPPORT STRUCTURE

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ROOF MOUNT FOLD UP BLIND W/ CAMO WRAP AND CHAIR

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM ROOF BASKET

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM HIGH SEAT W/ LADDERS & DRINK HOLDERS

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM EXPANDED METAL SIDE BASKETS

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM UNDERSEAT STORAGE

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS SEAT BACK BASKET

KOLPIN GUN BOOT ON HIGH SEAT

BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS ALUMINUM TAILGATE EXTENSION

(4) BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS GUN SCABBARDS W/ ALUMINUM MOUNTS

_*INTERIOR FEATURES:*_

GREEN MARINE VINYL UPHOLSTERY 

SEAT HEATERS W/ DUAL TEMPERATURE CONTROLS

REAR BUCKET SEATS W/ CONSOLE

(2) BIG COUNTRY OUTDOORS 40# UNDERSEAT FEEDERS W. CONSOLE BUTTONS

FIRE EXTINGUISHER INSTALLED UNDER REAR PASSENGER SEAT

FIRST AID KIT AND PERSONALIZED FLASKS UNDER REAR DRIVER SIDE SEAT

_*ELECTRONICS:*_

(4) 8â€ ROUND L.E.D. SPOT LIGHTS 35,000 LUMENS TOTAL (OVER 600 YARDS)

(2) 50â€ SINGLE ROW L.E.D. LIGHT BARS (ONE ON EACH SIDE)

6â€ L.E.D. REAR LIGHT

(17) EYEBALL ACCENT LIGHTS GREEN AND WHITE INTERIOR & EXTERIOR

8' L.E.D. ROPE LIGHTING (GREEN) 

(4) WET SOUNDS 6.5â€ COAXIAL SPEAKERS

(1) WET SOUNDS 10â€ SUBWOOFER IN FIBERGLASS ENCLOSURE

WET SOUNDS EQUALIZER W/ BLUETOOTH 

WET SOUNDS 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER

1/0 WIRING W/ CIRCUIT BREAKERS AND FUSE PANELS

WET SOUNDS XS-2000 AGM BATTERY

PHANTOM DRONE WITH WIFI CAMERA

7â€ HD LCD SCREEN IN FIBERGLASS ENCLOSURE

IPHONE/IPAD AND STEREO INTERPHACE

STOP/GO DRIVER NOTIFICATION SYSTEM

CUSTOM MUSICAL HORN

- See more at: 
http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/i...rew-900-drone-buggy.html#sthash.DE6D4NAw.dpuf


----------



## Tsip

That's crazy sick, or maybe sick crazy, I haven't decided.

No FLIR? What's up with that?

:rotfl:

Tsip


----------



## boatlift

Tsip said:


> That's crazy sick, or maybe sick crazy, I haven't decided.
> 
> No FLIR? What's up with that?
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Tsip


Ha, maybe on the next buggy.

Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## atcfisherman

Ain't no way I would pay $48K for a UTV, even if I was a multimillionaire. Someone needs to stop smoking something and get back to reality.


----------



## boatlift

atcfisherman said:


> Ain't no way I would pay $48K for a UTV, even if I was a multimillionaire. Someone needs to stop smoking something and get back to reality.


You would be amazed at the requests that come through our office & the number of buggies we've done for even more than the buggy in the pictures above. I'm still trying to figure out how to put an airbag in a Polaris Ranger Crew 900 that when deployed an inflate-o-date when these boys hit something head on... That has actually been requested.

Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## atcfisherman

I apologize for coming across rude with my above statement. I was just in sticker shock. To each his own how they want to spend their money. I have my plain Suzuki 4x4 750 paid off and am considering a new UTV to replace my old 97 Kawasaki 2500 mule, but my price range is no more than $10K so seeing that Polaris ranger sticker shocked me. My other thought was if I'm paying that much, then it should be a crew cab jeep wrangler and not a Polaris ranger. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Hotrod

That thing is nice! I can get a brand new 900 crew delivered for 14.5k to my door.


----------



## Hotrod

Id suggest a minimum 4500lb winch. a 5k would be best. I play in the mud for fun


----------



## boatlift

Hotrod said:


> That thing is nice! I can get a brand new 900 crew delivered for 14.5k to my door.


 When you pick one up bring that baby by, lets trick her out..


----------



## Game-Over

Some cool ideas there. How do you protect the spinner plate on the under-seat feeder from getting ripped off by grass/weeds/brush? Also, Would you mind posting up a pic of your TV screen mount? I have PTZ FLIR on mine and am looking for a better way to mount a screen....maybe you sell just the mount?


----------



## boatlift

Game-Over said:


> Some cool ideas there. How do you protect the spinner plate on the under-seat feeder from getting ripped off by grass/weeds/brush? Also, Would you mind posting up a pic of your TV screen mount? I have PTZ FLIR on mine and am looking for a better way to mount a screen....maybe you sell just the mount?


There's a metal protection around the plate, plus this is a spring loaded spinner that sucks back up to the bottom of the housing keeping it from hanging down...

Here are some more pics.

Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------

